# New Russian Kalashnikov assault rifle version AK12 presented



## Evgeny

A team of Russian Technologies' marksmen has tested a prototype Kalashnikov assault rifle, the AK-12. Watch RIA Novosti video to see the weapon in action.







Design

The AK-12 has external modifications, most of which are consistent with the modifications favoured by Russia&#8217;s specialist, professional military units: Picatinny rails&#8212;allowing the attachment of modular accessories, including advanced optical sight combinations, laser illuminators, flashlights, vertical foregrips, bipods and grenade launchers. An improved adjustable telescoping buttstock is also fitted. The rear sight has been moved from the front of the receiver to the rear, the combination selector lever/dust cover on the right side of the receiver has been replaced by a thumb-activated ambidextrous selector lever above both sides of the pistol grip, ambidextrous push-button magazine release, ambidextrous ejection port and reversible cocking handle above vertical foregrip. Firing modes include safe, semi, 3 round burst, and full auto. To improve accuracy, the rifle has a new muzzle brake and the barrel has improved rifling.[10]

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Zarvan

This barrel is the same but the initial part is different


----------



## Amaa'n

always loved these Russain tanks, be it decades old Tokarev TT, Makrov, or the new Baikal Viking, they have their own feel to it.
Never had the chance to own AK, but fired it few times, loved it. Hope to see new models like AK 103 too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evgeny

If you have plenty of money, buy American
If you don't have money, buy Chinese
If you are getting ready for war, buy Russian

Just to replace Makarov in Russian Army: PYa, Yarygin's Pistol:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Evgeny

AK-12 With a Drum & GP-30 Grenade Launcher

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Evgeny said:


> AK-12 With a Drum & GP-30 Grenade Launcher



I own more than a dozen AKs.......and surely im going to buy this one........ God bless mother russia!



anilindia said:


> All these weapons are made with help of Indian technology....



 u guys cant even build liscense copied guns and ur boasting of the world famous indian technology!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## tarrar

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> I own more than a dozen AKs.......and surely im going to buy this one........ God bless mother russia!
> 
> 
> 
> u guys cant even build liscense copied guns and ur boasting of the world famous indian technology!



Lozzz. Hindis just forcefully want to put themselves in the picture & they always try to show themselves as something out of this world. lozzz.

Ak-12 looks heavy because of it's metal body.



Evgeny said:


> AK-12 With a Drum & GP-30 Grenade Launcher



Looks good & looks heavy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> I own more than a dozen AKs.......and surely im going to buy this one........ God bless mother russia!
> 
> 
> 
> u guys cant even build liscense copied guns and ur boasting of the world famous indian technology!



sir ji, we don't even need to make guns, we just seize it from Kashmiri militants and cross boarder terrorists in large numbers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rhino

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> I own more than a dozen AKs.......and surely im going to buy this one........ God bless mother russia!
> 
> 
> R u a terrorist?????


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Rhino said:


> Pakistani Nationalist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own more than a dozen AKs.......and surely im going to buy this one........ God bless mother russia!
> 
> 
> R u a terrorist?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No kid.... my old man is an army officer and we are gun enthusiasts plus i belong from a tribal background..
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gun_Enthusiast

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I own more than a dozen AKs.......and surely im going to buy this one........ God bless mother Russia !




It surely looks a great gun but for combat situation ...not for civilian use I bet. SInce you got a dozen AKz, I am curious Have you got a hold of AK-103 ? I am dying to find one but I am clueless so far ... Your response will be greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

very Similar to POF made AK-47s


----------



## bdslph

Evgeny said:


> AK-12 With a Drum & GP-30 Grenade Launcher



looks cool hahaha more like solider of fortune or terminator

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Rhino said:


> R u a terrorist?????



are you an idiot?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

I have a Makarov, and it's one of my most "trusted" pistols. The simplicity, accuracy and reliability are amazing. Is this any better? 



Evgeny said:


> If you have plenty of money, buy American
> If you don't have money, buy Chinese
> If you are getting ready for war, buy Russian
> 
> Just to replace Makarov in Russian Army: PYa, Yarygin's Pistol:



Yara, looks like a very complicated design. I rather stick to the old trusted ones.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I own more than a dozen AKs.......and surely im going to buy this one........ God bless mother russia!
> 
> 
> 
> u guys cant even build liscense copied guns and ur boasting of the world famous indian technology!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hyperion said:


> I have a Makarov, and it's one of my most "trusted" pistols. The simplicity, accuracy and reliability are amazing. Is this any better?
> 
> 
> 
> Yara, looks like a very complicated design. I rather stick to the old trusted ones.



Availability issues.... so I asked a frnd back home to look for an ak ... hopefully will get it this month.. as for makarov... also own one...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Hyperion said:


> I have a Makarov, and it's one of my most "trusted" pistols. The simplicity, accuracy and reliability are amazing. Is this any better?
> Yara, looks like a very complicated design. I rather stick to the old trusted ones.



Russian special services are going to buy this gun. And these guys are too used to the reliability, accuracy and simplicity. So I think that the Yarigin's Pistol - a worthy replacement of the old good Makarov.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

@Hyperion @DESERT FIGHTER

Just curious to know; is there anything like a gun license in Pakistan, or is it like anybody can hold any type of weapons and any number of them? 

And what is the cost & availability of such weapons in Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

There is one kind of license for Non Prohibited Bore (NPB), validity (geographical) depends upon which province issued it, and then you have amendments (if you will) on it, for it to be allowed to used through out the federation.

All automatic weapons and certain bores come under "Prohibited Bore", which need a special permit, renewed annually. Not easy thing to get, even for the very connected people.



*Bolded part below for select people (very select):*

*Then there are certain 'historic special' licenses (with certain people) which actually allow a prohibited bore to be be licensed (not a permit). Laws don't apply retroactively to them.

Furthermore, there are very special cases (same as above - historic licenses) where only a gun number is mentioned, and everything goes with them. These are very very very rare. Given to very very special people.*



DRAY said:


> @Hyperion @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> Just curious to know; is there anything like a gun license in Pakistan, or is it like anybody can hold any type of weapons and any number of them?
> 
> And what is the cost & availability of such weapons in Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Hyperion said:


> There is one kind of license for Non Prohibited Bore (NPB), validity (geographical) depends upon which province issued it, and then you have amendments (if you will) on it, for it to be allowed to used through out the federation.
> 
> All automatic weapons and certain bores come under "Prohibited Bore", which need a special permit, renewed annually. Not easy thing to get, even for the very connected people.
> 
> 
> 
> *Bolded part below for select people (very select):*
> 
> *Then there are certain 'historic special' licenses (with certain people) which actually allow a prohibited bore to be be licensed (not a permit). Laws don't apply retroactively to them.
> 
> Furthermore, there are very special cases (same as above - historic licenses) where only a gun number is mentioned, and everything goes with them. These are very very very rare. Given to very very special people.*



So, if we only take the case of a normal individual without any special right, then a semi-automatic assault rifle will come under the Non Prohibited Bore (NPB)? And is there any restriction on the maximum number of NPBs one ordinary individual can keep?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

DRAY said:


> So, if we only take the case of a normal individual without any special right, then a semi-automatic assault rifle will come under the Non Prohibited Bore (NPB)? And is there any restriction on the maximum number of NPBs one ordinary individual can keep?



NPB doesn't mean semi auto weapons... it depends on the calib........ for automatic rifles u have to get special permits signed by the pm...although issued by a minister...although liscen see n permits are not being issued nowadays by the noora govt... I.e banned..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

Evgeny said:


> If you have plenty of money, buy American
> If you don't have money, buy Chinese
> If you are getting ready for war, buy Russian
> 
> Just to replace Makarov in Russian Army: PYa, Yarygin's Pistol:


mate what would be the price of this new AK-12 according to your estimate in $?does India have a chance to get ToT for this product if we decide to go for it?


----------

